# Reptile Show Possibility



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey All,

I have had alot of people saying it would be nice to have a reptile show in Gloucestershire so next year we would like to make it happen.

Firstly do we need a license, i assume yes?

We are going to try and get the IHS involved to officiate it more however i am wondering how many people would be interested.

It's only in planning stage but can never plan too early : victory:


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Meeeeee lol


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Hiya,

I'll help out with this if you're happy to have me on board. 

Have you thought about venues? I'm thinking either GL1 Leisure Centre, The Guildhall or Hartpury College?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

PM's you 9Red - were happy to have you on board


----------



## JustJordan (Jul 2, 2008)

tell you what we need one in wales lol
rediculous:lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

We have approached Hartpury college for approval of a place to have the show for 2010. im awaiting to hear back from them.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

To be able to do it you need to be a club and only private breeders/members can sell live stock at them so maybe trying to get the ihs on board is the way to go.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

If you want a hand let us know, we can let you know what we done to get ours set up.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

incrisis said:


> If you want a hand let us know, we can let you know what we done to get ours set up.


That' be great, maybe we can combine the shows one year to have a massive one :notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Were thinking of calling it the south west reptile society.


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

messengermatt said:


> That' be great, maybe we can combine the shows one year to have a massive one :notworthy::2thumb:


I have sent you an email.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

We have now been given permission to go ahead with next years show so were looling to see who would be interested.


----------



## sanderson (Aug 5, 2008)

Oooooo ill be going to hartpury doing bioveterinary science :no1:


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

I think your idea of uniting a few shows together to make one big one is a better idea than just lots of little shows scattered across the UK.

Alot of big UK breeders dont do UK shows because they're small and by us creating more shows (of which im quilty of myself) we're diluting breeders and attenders even further.

Look at HAMM people travel hundreds of miles to go to it. Why cant we have one or two massive UK shows. Im not trying to discourage you but Gloucestershire isnt a million miles from other shows that are already occuring.


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

It is a possibility we are looking into but there are quite a few people in gloucestershire who have been waiting for a local show so even if it is for one day we will be bringing it to them.

We will however be open to requests to merge and have another event around late august september based on a few clubs together.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

sanderson said:


> Oooooo ill be going to hartpury doing bioveterinary science :no1:


Lol, good luck with that, lets hope for your sakes they've managed to hire some animal science lecturers by then. Have you already accepted your place there? If not, take my advice, GO ELSEWHERE.


----------

